
Pilot who spotted famous Tic Tac UFO breaks silence after 15 years - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/ufo-tic-tac-flying-saucer-chad-underwoord-dave-fravor-a9254671.html
======
Kaibeezy
_“It was just behaving in ways that aren’t physically normal. That’s what
caught my eye. Because, aircraft, whether they’re manned or unmanned, still
have to obey the laws of physics. They have to have some source of lift, some
source of propulsion. The tic tac was not doing that.”_

